# vendors training vendors?



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Got on an email by mistake I guess.. but a local vendor wants to get all the local vendors together and tech them the rules of safeguard lawn cuts.. I'm sorry if you are a vendor I'm pretty sure u r not getting paid so what's in it 4 you? Isn't that the idiots they hire as field qcs? Also if you need training you are in the wrong
Profession......


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

And if your doing lawn cuts for safeguard your an idiot


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that is a given lol.. but the fact that safeguard has other vendors training other is just goofy.. they are not employees makes me wonder how far in bed he is in with them lol.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

jason2717 said:


> And if your doing lawn cuts for safeguard your an idiot


Only if you are doing lawn cuts for them?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Well that is a given lol.. but the fact that safeguard has other vendors training other is just goofy.. they are not employees makes me wonder how far in bed he is in with them lol.


I did the training with the grass vendors because it's easier to hear it from me and ask questions than a Safeguard employee. Ultimately it's better for everyone if we work as a team to keep these properties up to standards. Also it lets them know that there are other contractors coming up behind them inspecting their work. There were a few new guys that just started and I think they obviously got the most benefit out of the training.

Funny story, I scoped out the property we were using for training the day before so I knew what we were getting ourselves into. While I was there, the grass vendor showed up, put his mower in the middle of the lawn, snapped a few photos and got back into his truck. He showed up for training the next day and pawned it off as it must have been one of his employees.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Did you you show them how to turn a profit at $25?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Did you you show them how to turn a profit at $25?


All grass vendors have negotiated pay rates so we didn't really touch on that.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I have no issue with eyes on training....in fact, it should be mandatory BEFORE price negotiation. This is the root of quality issues across the industry. Guys think cut mow blow and go and then they find out that it's a manicure cut plus 30 min inspection and you may or may not get paid...then the corners start getting cut....or not cut.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Jenkins cam afford to do lawns, when ****guard is only taking 5% vs 15-20-25%?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Jenkins cam afford to do lawns, when ****guard is only taking 5% vs 15-20-25%?


I'm not sure why you think that my discount is so low. I also only do grass on initials, not recuts.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

your discount is 5%.. maybe talk to palmer and Carol about releasing your info.


----------

